# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorontsteking

## Deruis1977

ik heb van mijn huisarts antibiotica gekregen tegen oorontsteking mag ik hierbij ook ibuprofen/zaldiar gebruiken tegen de pijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Deruis1977,

Een oorontsteking is erg vervelend, meestal is het wel toegestaan om een pijnstiller naast een antibiotica te gebruiken. Ik zou alleen wel aanraden om ipv ibuprofen/zaldiar gewoon even een paracetamolletje te gebruiken. Deze helpt vaak ook goed tegen de pijn en waarschijnlijk is de oorontsteking binnen een aantal dagen volledig over. 

Succes ermee!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## afra1213

Nieuwe oorontsteking door antibioticum

Een oorontsteking bij jonge kinderen behandelen met antibiotica vergroot de kans dat de ontsteking binnen 2,5 jaar terugkomt. Dat concluderen onderzoekers van het UMC Utrecht in het tijdschrift British Medical Journal van 1 juli. Ze pleiten voor terughoudend gebruik van antibiotica bij kinderen met oorontsteking. 

In het onderzoek werden 168 kinderen met een acute oorontsteking behandeld met het antibioticum amoxycilline of met een placebo. Na 2,5 jaar analyseerden de onderzoekers via een vragenlijst aan de ouders de gezondheid van de kinderen ná de oorontsteking. Het blijkt dat kinderen die met het antibioticum behandeld zijn twintig procent meer kans hebben op een nieuwe oorontsteking. De ontsteking kwam terug in 47 van de 75 kinderen (63 procent) in de antibioticumgroep en slechts in 37 van de 86 kinderen (43 procent) in de placebogroep. Overigens ondergingen kinderen in de placebogroep wel vaker chirurgische ingrepen aan keel, neus of oren. 

Het is voor het eerst dat de langetermijneffecten van antibioticagebruik bij jonge kinderen op deze manier onderzocht worden. Epidemioloog dr. Maroeska Rovers van het Julius Centrum van het UMC Utrecht leidde het onderzoek. “De resultaten betekenen dat we voorzichtig moeten zijn met het gebruik van antibiotica bij kinderen met een oorontsteking. Misschien beïnvloeden antibiotica het immuunsysteem en worden de kinderen daardoor vatbaarder voor nieuwe infecties. Bovendien kan onnodig gebruik van antibiotica tot resistentie leiden, waardoor toekomstige infecties moeilijker behandelbaar zijn.” 

Acute oorontsteking (acute otitis media) is een van de meest voorkomende infecties bij jonge kinderen. Het is ook de belangrijkste oorzaak van antibioticagebruik in deze groep. De huidige NHG-richtlijn adviseert antibiotica bij een selecte groep van kinderen onder de 2 jaar, en een afwachtend beleid bij kinderen boven de 2 jaar. 

Het onderzoek is uitgevoerd in 53 huisartsenpraktijken in Nederland. Bij het begin van het onderzoek waren de kinderen een half tot twee jaar oud.

Meer informatie: 
UMC Utrecht 
afdeling patiëntenservice 
088 - 755 6208


Mijn ervaring is 2 keer per dag een druppel melkzuur in het oor en daarna 2 x per dag 1 druppel 
Propolis is het oor dan geneest het snel

----------


## Flogiston

Wat een prachtig verhaal!

Je laat hier heel mooi de zelf-kritische en zelf-verbeterende houding zien van de reguliere medische wetenschap. Als een behandeling toch niet zo goed blijkt te werken als men dacht, wordt dat gesignaleerd. Geen geheimzinnigheid, gewoon open en eerlijk alles bespreken.

Wie weet - misschien hebben deze onderzoekers een foutje gemaakt, waardoor ze het verkeerd zien. Misschien hebben ze het juist goed gezien, en hebben ze helemaal gelijk.

De enige manier om dat te ontdekken is, dit gewoon "in de groep te gooien" en er met alle andere artsen, wereldwijd, open en eerlijk over te praten.

Als ze het fout hebben, dan zien duizend paar ogen meer dan één paar ogen, en wordt de fout ontdekt. Dan weten we toch weer wat zekerder dat de huidige behandeling de beste is, en dat is positief.

Als ze het goed hebben, dan zal de hele wereld dat zien, en op zoek gaan naar een andere, betere methode. Ook dan komen we uiteindelijk uit op een betere behandeling, en dat is positief.

Wat jij beschrijft is dus heel gewoon de bekende wetenschappelijke methode. Zoals je ziet, maakt het niet uit wat er uiteindelijk uitkomt - het resultaat zal sowieso positief zijn.

----------

